# NCIS uses FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 1, 2017)

I was watching CBS News "48 Hours" show last night. It's a documentary-ish type show that has been focusing on the US Navy's internal police investigative unit called NCIS. During some of the camera scans of the working offices, I noticed a number of the monitors the officers were sitting in front of displayed "FreeBSD" and "nanoBSD" along with pfSense. 

Now, I know it could have been staged cause television news is the least trustworthy news source of them all but, if nothing else, it would then mean CBS News or its production company uses FreeBSD.

They weren't showing them running anything in particular. I only saw the login screen.


----------

